# Dorian Yates Black Bombs fat burners???



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Howdy folks..i was just looking at these,and wondered if they are any good,if so,if they are that strong,should i(as a beginner) opt for something abit less 'hardcore'? in my local bodybuilding nutrition shop ive saw ripped freak fat burner,which im thinking about trying.

the link to the Dorian Yates Black Bombs is below,followed by the description and info...

http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/catalogue/shop-by-category-fat-burners-thermogenics/dorian-yates-black-bombs-90-hexatab



In the 1960s, scientists uncovered a rare combination of amphetamines that caused euphoria, hyperactivity, increased awareness of surroundings, increased interest in repetitive activities, decreased appetite, and dramatic increases in whole-body metabolism. It wasn't long before party-goers got their hands on this powerful drug cocktail for the "high" experienced after taking just one pill! On the streets, this drug was known as BLACK BOMBS or BLACK BOMBERS, and it quickly established a cult-like following.

INTRODUCING BLACK BOMBS

In a joint scientific collaboration with the top pharmacology, biochemistry and nutraceutical engineering experts in the supplement industry, Dorian Yates Nutrition unleashes BLACK BOMBS - the badass fat burner of bodybuilding. BLACK BOMBS is quite simply the perfect competition-strength fat burner,designed for competitors who put everything on the line to remove fat without losing hard-earned muscle!

In fact, the powerful amphetamine-like compounds found in BLACK BOMBS are proven to obliterate fat by an astonishing 15% while also bombing abdominal fat 2500% more than those not taking it! If your current fat burner has stopped working due to receptor downgrade, it's time to upgrade to BLACK BOMBS!

WARNING!

Now this isn't some bull**** "marketing warning" added to scare you into buying BLACK BOMBS. Simply put, if you're sensitive to stimulants or haven't adapted to megadoses of fatburners and/or pre-workout concentrates, we urge you to not use BLACK BOMBS under any circumstances. This product is simply too strong for most users. But for those looking for the strongest fat burner available without a prescription, BLACKBOMBS is the answer.

BLACKBOMB: THERMOGENIC DETORNATOR



90 Tablets


Lose Weight Fast


Increase Energy


Competition Strength


Supplement Facts..

Proprietary Blend: 7000 mg

Yerba Mate Extract

Research Grade Acacia Rigidula Extract (leaves)

R-Beta-Methylphenylethyamine

B-Phenylethylamine

N-Methyl-B-Phenylethylamine

Research Grade Green Tea Extract

Citrus Aurantium Extract (supplying Research Grade Synephrine Alkaloids & Melhylsynephrine)

Theobroma Cocoa Extract

XantheoseGreen Tea Extract (Epigallocatechin)

Geranium (stem [1,3-Dimethylamylamine])

Cassia Nomame Extract (Plant)

Dimethylxanthine (Theophylline)

5-Methoxytryplamine HCl

Grapefruit Extract (Naringen [Fruit])

6,7 Dihydroxybergamottin [Fruit]

Other Ingredients

Dextrose, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, Stearic Acid, Magnesium Stearate, Sodium Starch Glycolate, Starch Polymer, Triacetin, Titanium Dioxide, Silica, FD&C Blue#1, FD&C Red#40

what do we think? should i give it a try or start with a more 'gentler' fat burner??

cheers,

Wolfman


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Wolfman1388 said:


> Howdy folks..i was just looking at these,and wondered if they are any good,if so,if they are that strong,should i(as a beginner) opt for something abit less 'hardcore'? in my local bodybuilding nutrition shop ive saw ripped freak fat burner,which im thinking about trying.
> 
> the link to the Dorian Yates Black Bombs is below,followed by the description and info...
> 
> ...


Go out and buy a £10 bag of whizz it'll be cheaper.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nidge said:


> Go out and buy a £10 bag of whizz it'll be cheaper.


:cursing:cheers so much for that serious reply :001_tt2: lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Wolfman1388 said:


> :cursing:cheers so much for that serious reply :001_tt2: lol


Sorry just had to say it. :thumb:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Research grade green tea ..........crazy stuff ! OTC fat burners are crap IMO and most are mega over priced


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

i think im going to get grenade thermo detonator instead as ive read quite a few good reviews about it,plus i understand its one of the best and strongest fat burners out there. £29.95 from dolphin fitness..thank you please! haha


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I highly recommend these mate

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

that dorian yates stuff above is now banned i think, so you may not be able to get it anyway.


----------

